# what do you do for sore legs?



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not doing any excessive training......just riding my normal 6 days a week, +/- 170 miles per week. But I can tell when my legs are sore and fatigued.

You use ice? heat? NSAIDs? Icy hot?


----------



## teddysaur (Dec 30, 2004)

Lie down, lift the legs up on the wall and read a book.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Tell them to shut up


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Tell them to shut up


^ This ^


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rayej68 said:


> ^ This ^


^^Agree^^


----------



## lonster (Jun 23, 2011)

Foam roller. Or a rolling pin.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

foam roller and some basic stretching/yoga. a little self-massage with tiger balm/icy hot helps too.

don't drop NSAIDs for every little ache and pain, that crap is not good for you.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If you're feeling overall fatigue, take a break. There comes a point where you stop making gains and can be in a residually fatigued state.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

spade2you said:


> If you're feeling overall fatigue, take a break. There comes a point where you stop making gains and can be in a residually fatigued state.


Yep I agree. 

I'm still a noob and sometimes I would ride more than my legs allow and I need to take 2 days off to recover 90%, 3 days for full recovery. But I noticed once I have recovered fully, I feel like a charging bull.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> Yep I agree.
> 
> I'm still a noob and sometimes I would ride more than my legs allow and I need to take 2 days off to recover 90%, 3 days for full recovery. But I noticed once I have recovered fully, I feel like a charging bull.


Another +1 for rest.

I've been making some really great strides through cyclocross season but last week I felt a little off. Took 2 days off rather than one. Still lacked pop in my race Saturday so no riding yesterday or today. easy tomorrow, intensity Wed and off again on Thu. Easy Fri with some "openers' and race again on Sat.

I hope that's enough to get the snap back.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Foam roller, Veterinary Liniment Gel, Stretching, and rest.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

You've trained your legs to be sore............Ride more miles, less frequently.

Instead of 6 x 28 miles.......ride 4 x 42 miles.........2 days equally spaced off the bike.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Whatever you choose, do not use NSAIDs.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Eat well after a ride and stretch, stretch, stretch. There's night and day difference when I spend the time to stretch after an intense ride.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

More bananas!


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Ice baths! They speed up my recovery, however rest is always better


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 23, 2011)

A banana and massage.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I am not sure if it has a lot of mental aspect to it for me alone, but if I don't drink recoverite after a hard day of riding, my legs are beat the next day. 

I also take a bath, stretch, and self massage. I do enjoy the recoverite.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Good question.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for all the responses. 
I do need to stretch more for sure.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Foam roller helped me a lot this year.. Was skeptical at first but after a week I was totally sold on it.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

all of the above, plus compression sleeves/socks or TED's much cheaper but dont last as long.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Whatever you choose, do not use NSAIDs.


Just curious. Do you have evidence to support this recommendation? I'm well aware of the effect of NSAIDs on prostaglandin and the resultant vasoconstriction of the afferent arteriole (reducing perfusion to bowman's capsule), but my understanding is that ensuring proper hydration and adequate intravascular volume can attenuate this. I'm wondering what I'm missing here.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

just curious what kind of "foam roller" you guys are referring to?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

jmitro said:


> just curious what kind of "foam roller" you guys are referring to?


I believe they look like a big version of the colored foam tubes that kids use when playing in the pool.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Lower the volume, lower the intensity, to get back some freshness.

Year after year as i learn to periodize better, I find that volume/intensity can have a large effect on how our legs feel and how we perform.........(while still maintaining 6 days a week).

It's the difference between having sore legs and getting loaded, or having magic legs and riding your best.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Word. Lots of great suggestions here. My typical response is a combination of yoga, foam roller for specific trouble spots, and an ice bath if I'm warm enough. Rest between big ride days helps a lot. Bananas do wonders to fight cramps. If my muscles feel inflamed, beyond normal increase in size due to use, but actually inflamed and swollen, a couple glasses of cherry juice through out the day coupled with bananas helps a lot.


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Try a massage stick*

I'm surprised no one has mentioned "The Stick" or other variants on the massage stick roller. Much easier to use than a foam roller (you can lie in bed and work your legs). Only downside IMO is you can't reach all the areas you might want to roll out (like lower back). Still I use primarily the massage stick and secondarily the foam.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

1) Well rounded meal after workout (and stay well hydrated throughout recovery period)
2) Ice Bath (optional) 
3) Stretch 
4) Massage
5) Compression 
6) Sleep
7) Staying off your legs as much as possible 
8) Time spent resting


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

Forget the expensive foam roller and get a $6-7 piece of 4" PVC pipe from Ace, Lowes or HD


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I bought a rolling pin from my local WalMart cooking dept.
Works great. My wife uses it but it kinda hurts when she massages my kneecap  so I have to direct her to the muscles.

I took the last 2 days off (partly out of necessity due to work schedule and weather). My legs are itching to get back on the bike.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

klmmicro said:


> A banana and massage.


C()de? :blush2:


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Cbookman said:


> Forget the expensive foam roller and get a $6-7 piece of 4" PVC pipe from Ace, Lowes or HD


The issue with this is the lack of flexibility of the PVC. Foam rollers are made in varying degrees of softness and that is part of what helps them function well. Even the "ultra-hard" black rollers are a tiny bit squishy. 

As for using the rollers, it should take between 2 and 5 minutes for a single pass from hip to knee if you're trying to make any progress in breaking up tension. If you're just trying to maintain 1 to 3 minutes per pass is a good target. Rolling your legs out light biscuit dough, if done at all, should be the very last step in rolling out.


----------



## Saikidodo (Jul 7, 2008)

Everything above and if you're riding that much then I would just add that it should probably also start on the bike. Make sure you're hydrating and eating with your rides.


----------



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

After a hard day of multiple races or really hard inteval session where I know Im going to be sore I will wear compression shorts overnight and it really helps. I will use a foam roller for any muscle stiffness or to help with cramping but does little for me when sore.


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

Ice bath. Its the only thing that really works for me.


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

+1 for compression [socks]. At first, i was skeptical of the hype and the hefty price tag, but after a few rides I noticed that they do indeed make a difference for me. 

Most noticibly:
1. They make my legs feel fresher on evening rides after a long day of sitting.
2. I'm able to ride hard on back to back days. Not sure if it's really recommended, but I can if necessary.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Taco Brown said:


> Ice bath. Its the only thing that really works for me.


Never taken an official ice bath. I've taken a few cold showers since I was out of hot water. I think I felt more sore than when I take my usual warm shower.


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

jspharmd said:


> Just curious. Do you have evidence to support this recommendation? I'm well aware of the effect of NSAIDs on prostaglandin and the resultant vasoconstriction of the afferent arteriole (reducing perfusion to bowman's capsule), but my understanding is that ensuring proper hydration and adequate intravascular volume can attenuate this. I'm wondering what I'm missing here.


You’re right, in the absence of dehydration, NSAIDS have little effect on kidney function in healthy individuals. That being said, they can RARELY cause renal diseases such as minimal change disease in adults, acute interstitial nephritis, and acute renal failure. While persons with pre-existing renal problems may be more prone to these diseases, NSAIDS can cause renal damage in healthy individuals. And I think I remember reading that these diseases are NSAID dose independent, meaning can still damage your kidney even though you are taking less than the recommended amount. 

I’m not trying to scare anyone. I’m just saying that NSAIDS can infrequently lead to kidney problems in healthy individuals if you’re unlucky.

Also, recall that blood pressure is partially controlled by the kidneys. NSAIDS can cause worsening of hypertension, edema formation, sodium retention, and decreased potassium excretion.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

And another +2 for rest. I've found for me that 2 days is usually just what the Dr ordered. I feel fresh and strong after 2 days off. 1 day doesn't usually cut it if I'm really beat.


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> The issue with this is the lack of flexibility of the PVC. Foam rollers are made in varying degrees of softness and that is part of what helps them function well. Even the "ultra-hard" black rollers are a tiny bit squishy.


But all that "squish" is really doing is spreading the load out to reduce the pain felt. It can be excruciating, but the premise is the same as the black roller, no? If your IT Band is an issue, it will make you cry if you don't do it regularly. From what I've read, The Grid from Trigger Point does the same thing that the PVC does. I like the pain associated with a hard ride, so the pain involved with the PVC is just a part of taking care of my body afterwards.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Rhino4Five said:


> You’re right, in the absence of dehydration, NSAIDS have little effect on kidney function in healthy individuals. That being said, they can RARELY cause renal diseases such as minimal change disease in adults, acute interstitial nephritis, and acute renal failure. While persons with pre-existing renal problems may be more prone to these diseases, NSAIDS can cause renal damage in healthy individuals. And I think I remember reading that these diseases are NSAID dose independent, meaning can still damage your kidney even though you are taking less than the recommended amount.
> 
> I’m not trying to scare anyone. I’m just saying that NSAIDS can infrequently lead to kidney problems in healthy individuals if you’re unlucky.
> 
> ...


Everything you mentioned is still based on the prostaglandin effect and the kidneys' perception of reduced blood flow. People with good cardiac function can counteract this fairly easily. The effects you mention are generally in people with impaired cardiac function (not likely many people in this section. 

You might see some effect from prolonged (months) of constant use, but the occasional treatment of soreness would not likely cause these adverse effects.

That is why I was asking for some references...maybe there is something I missed.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned a recovery spin. After a hard ride, in addition to stretching and self massage, I give myself 1 day off the bike and the next day a gentle recovery spin.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Poncharelli said:


> Lower the volume, lower the intensity, to get back some freshness.
> 
> Year after year as i learn to periodize better, I find that volume/intensity can have a large effect on how our legs feel and how we perform.........(while still maintaining 6 days a week).
> 
> It's the difference between having sore legs and getting loaded, or having magic legs and riding your best.


I'm a former athlete turned cyclist and I must agree. This is my 2nd year riding seriously and I've logged about twice as many miles as I normally do. I've dealt with soreness this year and have learned that I have to start training smarter.:idea: Instead of riding as many miles as fast as you can during your time window, you have to develop a plan. The volume/intensity mix will definitely affect your performance. 

Also, aside from proper nutrition and rest, I would recommend an ice bath. Instead of recommending it, I'll preach it. My cycling group rides in a couple multi-day events each year, and there are only 2 of us who take ice baths. The others wonder how we're able to continue to hammer on days 2+. We advise them to take an ice bath. They stubbornly decline. I suppose they rather suffer for hours on the road than spend 10-15 minutes in the ice bath.


----------



## roland365 (Nov 17, 2011)

good info


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

How old are you? I'm 43 and find that 6 days is too much for me. I don't think I recover fast enough anymore to train that much. I dropped from 5 or 6 days to 4 or 5 (schedule varies a bit) and saw significant gains - 2009 MTB race season (Cat-2) saw a couple 3rd place finishes and a handful of top 5... 2010 saw one 1st, two 2nds a few 3rds... Net: I got faster with fewer days on the bike (also gauged against my roadie buddies). Hardly scientific, but age must play a role in recovery speed.


----------



## tacoracer (Sep 6, 2009)

Phys Ed: Does Ibuprofen Help or Hurt During Exercise? - NYTimes.com


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm 39, just started riding 5 months ago after 18 years off from being a collegiate long distance runner. I remember what it USED to feel like to recover, but I'm quite a bit older now and recovery takes a bit longer.

thanks for the advice. I have cut back to 5 days a week recently (mostly due to work and family responsibilities and the change in seasons) and still getting decent mileage.

On another note, I rode a 64 mile ride in Texas this weekend, and my legs were pretty fatigued. Got in my bathtub/hottub that afternoon and soaked for about 20 minutes. My legs actually felt pretty good the day after, and I took an easy 17 mile ride last night.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i find stretching and soaking in the hot tub works best for me. I'll also pop some NSAIDS(ibuprofen) if i'm really, really sore.


----------



## JJMattox (Nov 26, 2011)

*Foam Roll*

Foam Roll and Ice Bath.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

The absolute #1 thing to do is see your massage therapist. There is simply no substitute; any serious cyclist gets a massage on a regular basis.


----------



## rwgunn3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Eat a Clif Bar
Eat a Banana
Drink 3 cups of Coffee
Lunch
Nap
2 more cups of Coffee
forums.roadbikereview.com


At least, that's what I did today...


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

The one thing I've found that makes a huge difference is to have a recovery drink right after my ride. Try Recoverite or make your own, following their ratio of whey protein to carbs. I also add Glutamine, which is key for muscle recovery. 

The foam roller is also key, but it's important to work it over the legs slowly and to stop and settle in to the sore points. You can find some good foam roller workouts online. Other than that, I find that easy activity the day after helps to work out the kinks and I try to stretch every day and do yoga.


----------

